# Gimp und Photoshop Brushes



## hauke1981 (22. April 2008)

Hi,

kann ich eigentlich mit Gimp sämtliche Brushes von Photoshop verwenden? In Photoshop selber ist man ja auf die Versionen der Software beschränkt, ich kann ja keine Photoshop 7 Brushes in Photoshop 6 verwenden.
Da ich aber ziemlich coole Brushes gefunden habe würde ich die gerne verwenden, nen Kumpel hat gemeint die gehen in Gimp wollte hier mal nachfragen ob das stimmt.


Greetz


----------



## ink (23. April 2008)

Moin
Warum probierst du es nicht einfach?
Andernfalls gibt google da gute Ergebnisse.

Tool zum Umwandeln:
http://the.sunnyspot.org/gimp/tools.html

Passender Thread dazu:
http://www.gimpforum.de/archive/index.php/t-730.html

Gimp-Brushes:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gimp-brush+OR+gimp-brushes&btnG=Google+Search

mfg


----------

